# Why Do Men Even Exist?--No, Not Another Misandrist Thread



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Luke Skywalker said:


> You need a man for that.


so do you :wink:


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Because humans are too stupid to be immortal. So they need cross-breeding.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

all very interesting things being discussed. not sure what the point of know why men exist is. is there a point to this question to begin with? If we found out wouldn't it just be like, 'hey that's interesting' and then we get back to what we were already doing with our individual lives...


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

i think evolution was pretty clear on why we needed men to exist and evolutionary "selection", this finding is just a small step up from that.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> so do you :wink:


Where have all the good men gone and where are all the gods? Where's the street-wise Hercules to fight the rising odds? :ssad:


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Wait, how is this news? I learned this in college.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I didn't realize that was a new thing, unless my science class 3 years ago was on the fringe studies at the time.
> I just don't understand how it's a brand new thought that sexual reproduction leads to greater "survivability" this was taught in school. I guess it's for the uneducated people who happen to afford Internet.





dragthewaters said:


> Wait, how is this news? I learned this in college.


I learned it too, but it wasn't sex-based. Just that sexual reproduction allows for genetic diversity, and the benefits of that over asexual reproduction outweigh the potential costs. It seems a bit clearer than this study, because asexually-reproducing populations aren't necessarily female-only. Many are just sexless because sexual reproduction is a prerequisite to defining sexes.


----------



## RitaLucero (Nov 26, 2015)

And why do they have nipples?:laughing:


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

cybersloth81 said:


> Its a good question.
> 
> 50/50 men/woman means that 50% of the population is capable of giving birth whilst the other 50% provide sperm whicg mutates the DNA of the woman basically.
> 
> ...


Where did you get this crap from?


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

cybersloth81 said:


> Its a good question.
> 
> 50/50 men/woman means that 50% of the population is capable of giving birth whilst the other 50% provide sperm whicg mutates the DNA of the woman basically.
> 
> ...


What about opening jars?


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

cybersloth81 said:


> Its a good question.
> 
> 50/50 men/woman means that 50% of the population is capable of giving birth whilst the other 50% provide sperm whicg mutates the DNA of the woman basically.
> 
> ...


I wish that my husband would have carried our twins for me when I was pregnant. Talk about heavy!!!! It was actually quite ridiculous towards the end...


----------

